# bollito e lesso



## pizzi

Sono perfetti sinonimi e si possono usare indifferentemente, o ci sono sfumature di significato?

La perplessità nasce dal _lesso_ (di carne) che nei ristoranti sta sul carrello dei _bolliti_.
La verdura mi pare sia più spesso_ lessa_, ma per mia sorella è _bollita_ : è semplicemente una questione di gusti personali?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Piz 
Credo che la differenza principale sia più o meno questa: posso bollire di tutto ma posso lessare solo il cibo che peraltro nel processo si deve ammorbidire (per esempio posso lessare la carne, le patate, ma non sono sicuro che posso 'lessare gli spinaci', mi suona meglio 'bollire/stufare gli spinaci', ma forse è solo una mia fisima).


----------



## Sempervirens

In cucina io sapevo che il lesso cede sapore e il bollito lo prende. Ma forse è tutta una mia immaginazione.

Gallina vecchia fa buon brodo(e di essa ci rimane il lesso). Ci ricorda un vecchio proverbio. La ribollita è un'altra cosa invece. Più la fai bollire e più prende sapore.

S.V


----------



## Lituano

Quale differenza c'è tra "bollire" e "lessare" potresti trovarla, p.es.,  in www.treccani.it


----------



## Nino83

Comunque qui al sud il verbo _lessare_ è utilizzato pochissimo. Il cibo viene bollito.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nino83 said:


> Comunque qui al sud il verbo _lessare_ è utilizzato pochissimo. Il cibo viene bollito.



Per me invece qui è il contrario: carne e verdure sono lessate, non bollite.


----------



## Luca1986

pizzi said:


> Sono perfetti sinonimi e si possono usare indifferentemente, o ci sono sfumature di significato?


Personalmente, credo che _bollito_ e _lesso_ si equivalgano: entrambi significano ‘cotto in acqua o altro liquido bollente’.


----------



## CaioGiulio

Anche secondo me si tratta di sinonimi presoché perfetti, perché così li ha resi l'uso comune. 
In realtà questo nasce dall'estensione di un'azione (bollire) a un oggetto (il lesso) che pertanto viene chiamato anche "bollito". 
Per essere precisi, però, una verdura o un pezzo di carne dovrebbero essere definiti soltanto "lessi" e non bolliti, perché loro non bollono, sono l'acqua e il brodo che, in quanto liquidi, sono soggetti al fenomeno fisico dell'ebollizione.


----------



## Lituano

Ciao CaioGiulio, è un'ottima spiegazione!!! Complimenti!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

CaioGiulio said:


> Per essere precisi, però, una verdura o un pezzo di carne dovrebbero essere definiti soltanto "lessi" e non bolliti, perché loro non bollono, sono l'acqua e il brodo che, in quanto liquidi, sono soggetti al fenomeno fisico dell'ebollizione.



Avrei qualche dubbio sulla logicità del tuo ragionamento, visto che BOLLIRE ha anche un valore causativo e non significa solo "essere all'ebollizione".



> *3.* tr. Con valore causativo, far bollire un liquido, *far cuocere una vivanda in acqua bollente*: _b_. _il brodo_, _il lesso_, _la minestra_; _b_. _il latte_, per sterilizzarlo. ◆ Part. pres. *bollènte*, anche come agg. (v. la voce). ◆ Part. pass. *bollito*, anche come agg.: _acqua bollita_, _vino bollito_; _manzo bollito_, lessato; per l’uso come s. m., v. bollito n.


----------



## CaioGiulio

Be' ma io non ho detto che sia sbagliato dire "bollito" a quello che ci servono in tavola (o magari a qualche calciatore che rende più come ai bei tempi... ma forse quella è un'altra cosa ) sono solo riandato indietro fino all'origine del modo di dire che nasce da una piccola forzatura. Volendo giocare con le parole, uno potrebbe dire: bolle la carne? Ovviamente no, si dice che bolle solo l'acqua o il brodo. Allora come fa a dirsi bollita una cosa che non bolle? E poi rimane il fatto che, mentre l'acqua bolle, la carne cuoce, fanno due azioni diverse, anche se le fanno una a contatto dell'altra per scambio termico. Ma sono questioni di lana caprina, valide per esercitazioni dialettiche. Naturalmente lo so benissimo che bollito ha anche valore causativo, come ritengo ugualmente valido, nell'uso di tutti i giorni, sia bollito, sia lesso. E comunque lo si chiami, lo trovo buonissimo, che è quel che più conta!


----------



## dragonseven

CaioGiulio said:


> Be' ma io non ho detto che sia sbagliato dire "bollito" a quello che ci servono in tavola No, precisamente no, però l'hai lasciato sottinteso, solo un plutoniano forse non avrebbe colto questo messaggio da parte tua (o magari a qualche calciatore che rende più come ai bei tempi... ma forse quella è un'altra cosa ) sono solo riandato indietro fino all'origine del modo di dire che nasce da una piccola forzatura. Volendo giocare con le parole, uno potrebbe dire: bolle la carne? Ovviamente no, si dice che bolle solo l'acqua o il brodo. Allora come fa a dirsi bollita una cosa che non bolle? Cos'è che non bolle??? La verdura e la carne contengono acqua. Volendo una volta finita diremo che l'alimento è bollito mentre l'acqua al suo interno ha bollito ed è evaporata. Non sei d'accordo? E poi rimane il fatto che, mentre l'acqua bolle, la carne cuoce, fanno due azioni diverse, anche se le fanno una a contatto dell'altra per scambio termico. Ma sono questioni di lana caprina, valide per esercitazioni dialettiche. Naturalmente lo so benissimo che bollito ha anche valore causativo, come ritengo ugualmente valido, nell'uso di tutti i giorni, sia bollito, sia lesso. E comunque lo si chiami, lo trovo buonissimo, che è quel che più conta!





CaioGiulio said:


> Per essere precisi, però, *una verdura o un pezzo di carne dovrebbero essere definiti soltanto "lessi" e non bolliti, perché loro non bollono*, sono l'acqua e il brodo che, in quanto liquidi, sono soggetti al fenomeno fisico dell'ebollizione.


Non te la prendere ma sono piuttosto e anzichenò stupefatto.
Sbagli a dire perché parti dal presupposto sbagliato.
Una sostanza non si può dire che è bollita o che ha bollito perché non evapora del tutto? o perché si dovrebbe definire cotta?
Cuocere e bollire (se non per un significato estensivo del termine bollire) non hanno nulla in comune (piuttosto bollire è *far* cuocere, ma non mi dilungo per non andare OT), al massimo il nesso ce l'hanno cuocere e lessare, quest'ultimo infatti significa portare a cottura, mentre lesso/ lessato/ bollito indica qualcosa di cotto.


----------



## leppie

Aggiungerei che lessare si può fare anche a vapore, e spesso  la cottura al microonde viene considerata una lessatura (visto che non si superano i 100 gradi).


----------



## pizzi

leppie said:


> Aggiungerei che lessare si può fare anche a vapore, e spesso  la cottura al microonde viene considerata una lessatura (visto che non si superano i 100 gradi).



Ciao lep , se parliamo genericamente di cottura siamo d'accordo. Ogni forma di cottura comporta una fase di transizione della temperatura dell'acqua contenuta *nei* cibi. Ma lessare e bollire implicano l'introduzione di un cibo in acqua, che prima o poi raggiunge i 100°; se si vuole speculare, il campo della discussione può essere se carni e verdure vanno calate nell'acqua fredda oppure già in ebollizione.

Il resto, almeno per me, è semplicemente cotto: al vapore, al microonde, al forno. Compreso il bagnomaria .


----------



## vallery

pizzi said:


> Sono perfetti sinonimi e si possono usare indifferentemente, o ci sono sfumature di significato?
> 
> La perplessità nasce dal _lesso_ (di carne) che nei ristoranti sta sul carrello dei _bolliti_.
> La verdura mi pare sia più spesso_ lessa_, ma per mia sorella è _bollita_ : è semplicemente una questione di gusti personali?




Ciao Pizzi.  

Per me non sono proprio uguali. Nel menu al ristorante sta meglio _bollito_, quando si riferisce alla carne, dire _lesso_ non suona bene, almeno per me. Invece per le verdure, io direi che sia più coretto ( o più carino, vedi tu ) - usare _lessa._ Credo che per il _bollito_ si intenda un grande pezzo di carne, il pezzo è maschile, quindi il _bollito._ E ancora. Non suona bene - abbiamo mangiato la verdura lessa con il lesso, ma suona molto bene  - abbiamo mangiato la verdura _lessa_ con il _bollito._


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Piz bella  

Secondo i dizionari, "lessare" e "bollire" sono sinonimi.

Se proprio volessimo essere puntigliosi, potremmo trovare una differenza, come tu stessa suggerisci, tra "lesso" e "bollito": il lesso va messo in pentola quando l'acqua è fredda (con il "lesso", infatti, si vuole ottenere un buon brodo ... non un buon "bollito"  ); il "bollito", al contrario, va messo in pentola quando l'acqua già bolle, così la carne rimane più buona. 
Come conseguenza logica, potremmo dire che le verdure siano "bollite" perché, generalmente, vengono immerse in acqua già bollente.


----------



## pizzi

Anja.Ann said:


> Come conseguenza logica, potremmo dire che le verdure siano "bollite" perché, generalmente, vengono immerse in acqua già bollente.



Ecco, ancora una volta illuminante ! A voler spignolare ancora, so che gli ortaggi sotterranei vanno cotti a partire dall'acqua fredda, e quelli aerei immersi nell'acqua a bollore.
Patate e carote lesse, e spinaci bolliti, allora .


----------

